# Remis Electric Rooflight Mechanism



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

When I bought my van I knew that the Remistar Electric roof was in need of repair as it sometimes slipped the cogs. I can get a new mechanism but would rather not pay £120.

It is a silly fault and I may be able to fix it, but Remis do not seem to supply anyone with a parts diagram. Even their parts distributers dont have a diagram

Has anyone either stripped one down and fixed one before or got a scrap unit laying around ?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Remis*

Not sure what ours is but it is electric.

It opens with the Dometic remote and the slightest drop of moisture in the air and the damn thing shuts.

If it starts to do what yours does, it is going!

Does not answer your question but might help someone else realise that the closing is common.

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Remis*



teemyob said:


> Not sure what ours is but it is electric.
> 
> It opens with the Dometic remote and the slightest drop of moisture in the air and the damn thing shuts.
> 
> ...


Its a different one, I need to take it mine out to strip the mechanism down, but would rather have an idea of what mechanism is hidden inside the plastic casing before I do it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

As none of the Remis part suppliers have a parts diagram I have now contacted Frankia, we will see if they can help.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi , got the same problem with my manual crank remis, slipping the cogs which must be worn. I emailed remis asking for info on spares and parts list breakdown but no joy. Am going to Dusseldorf show later this year and would think they will be present so i'll be rattling their cage to get some info


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> Hi , got the same problem with my manual crank remis, slipping the cogs which must be worn. I emailed remis asking for info on spares and parts list breakdown but no joy. Am going to Dusseldorf show later this year and would think they will be present so i'll be rattling their cage to get some info


Have you stripped the mechanism down to see exactly what is stripped ?


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Jezport, At the i have managed to get one of the hook arms on one side to lock, which it wouldn't do until i unscrewed the mechanisam and lifted it out a little, then put it back and it without looking inside just incase springs and other bits came out. I'm lucky that mine is being looked at under warranty at Southdowns when it goes for it hab check, but it's the second time i have had a prob with it and the two smaller ones on the van, don't rate then as good as the heki, with the hand crank type you never really know when to stop turning the crank and i think that is what b***ers the cogs.
Telbell had the same problem and he replaced his with Heki's, but i'll make do with the repair for now and hope that info will be forthcoming for any future probs which i am sure will arise due to the poor design of them.

Nigel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> Hi Jezport, At the i have managed to get one of the hook arms on one side to lock, which it wouldn't do until i unscrewed the mechanisam and lifted it out a little, then put it back and it without looking inside just incase springs and other bits came out. I'm lucky that mine is being looked at under warranty at Southdowns when it goes for it hab check, but it's the second time i have had a prob with it and the two smaller ones on the van, don't rate then as good as the heki, with the hand crank type you never really know when to stop turning the crank and i think that is what b***ers the cogs.
> Telbell had the same problem and he replaced his with Heki's, but i'll make do with the repair for now and hope that info will be forthcoming for any future probs which i am sure will arise due to the poor design of them.
> 
> Nigel


You may be right. I am waiting for Frankia to get back to me, although it is out of warraty the roof definatly has a design defect.

I think that if I can strip the mechanism out I can fix it, but would rather have a parts diagram to look at first.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Frankia have sent me a picture of the parts they suspect I need. It seems that there is an 8 piece repair kit for the fault so I will not need to spend £120 on a whole gearbox mechanism. Although I haven't been told the price of the repair kit yet.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a similar problem with a brand new manual crank Remis and it felt as if it was slipping on the cogs. In fact it was caused by the splined shaft only just engaging in the crank handle which was slipping on the splines.

Autosleepers fixed it under warranty by packing out the splined shaft with around 10 washers to lower it by some 10mm so that it fully engaged with the crank handle.

I'm not sure whether the electrically operated rooflight works in a similar way so may not answer the original post.

Incidentally, I found it impossible to refix the surround trim panel but by lightly smearing the plastic friction fittings with silicone lubricant made refixing really easy.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

rolyk said:


> I had a similar problem with a brand new manual crank Remis and it felt as if it was slipping on the cogs. In fact it was caused by the splined shaft only just engaging in the crank handle which was slipping on the splines.
> 
> Autosleepers fixed it under warranty by packing out the splined shaft with around 10 washers to lower it by some 10mm so that it fully engaged with the crank handle.
> 
> ...


No the splined shaft is being driven by the motor OK


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Any chance that you can show us a copy of the diagram? it may assist me in the future.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> Any chance that you can show us a copy of the diagram? it may assist me in the future.


It's not great quality but can save you a fortune when Remis tell you that you need a whole assembly (Its the Bottom left section)


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, i'll down load it tonight when i get home and have a look at it. only on dailup at work 52k modem so it's abit slow.
Who did you contact for this info?

Cheers and thanks again 
Nigel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I got it from Frankia. Remis will not deal direct with customers


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

REMIS are a total dead loss at customer service.

I wasted many, many emails.

I wasted hours on the telephone to Germany.

Eventually got in touch with Herr whoever-he-was who told me that I would get a call from the UK service agent.

Did I?

I think you know the answer to that!

I actually wanted to spend real money on replacing my very basic cheapo speciallly made for Hymer rooflights with their fancy new ones with fans and lights.

Eventually gave up on the idea.

REMIS? fit and forget seems to be their policy.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

pippin said:


> REMIS are a total dead loss at customer service.
> 
> I wasted many, many emails.
> 
> ...


Remis do seem to be slow and have suggested that I need a new gear mechanism for £120 however Frankia beleive that ther is an 8 piece repair kit, I am waiting for a price on this kit.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

managed to print out the parts list that you posted,as you said it's not all that clear and looking at it i'm not sure that the hand crank type that i have has the same parts as yours so i'll let Southdowns do the repair this time and try to get some info when we are at the Dusseldorf show.
thanks again for the posting 
Nigel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> managed to print out the parts list that you posted,as you said it's not all that clear and looking at it i'm not sure that the hand crank type that i have has the same parts as yours so i'll let Southdowns do the repair this time and try to get some info when we are at the Dusseldorf show.
> thanks again for the posting
> Nigel


Hopefully I have a better photo on its way to me, will post it when I get it


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

After waiting over 6 weeks for my spares I have now bravely delved into the plastic box that contains the gears, cables and other magicery that remis call a gearbox.

My roof is now in full working order. If anyone else hasw a remistar roof that clicks or slips I now know how to repair them.

So don't waste £120+VAT on a full mechanism and have to remove the roof to fit it costing 3 hours labour.

After looking at the mechanism I can tell you that if you wind the roof and allow it to click,click,click you will need a repair pretty soon.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

He JEzpot. Can you send me a copy please and any help

Ours has just started slipping - it still closes ok but we have to give it a push to get it going upwards

I have taken it to Dave at ODB and he was going to get in touch with Heki for advice. I have emailed, phoned four times for total of 23 mins hanging on phone going nowhere so goggled and found your old thread.

If you can email parts info and diagram perhaps we can find somewhere to get it fixed I'd be grateful

[email protected]

Cheers
Carol


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you get a reply or any info Carol can you let me know please.

cabby


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Cabby do you have same problem?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

OK please bare in mind this is for the Remis window not the Heki.

My roof needed Remis Part no 10012370.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Leisureshop direct quote £10.01 for the gear wheel kit:

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/product_48619/gear_wheel_kit_for_remistar.aspx


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It seems the parts are easier to get now. Just google Remis Spares and you will find a number of options and if anyone needs advice on fitting please contact me.


----------

